# Willow's Weight Loss Blog



## BSAR (Mar 12, 2008)

Ok well I have decided to start a blog about my fat Netherland Dwarf! lol. Her name is Willow. Now when I got Willow she was very overweight, but I think that she came down a bit because at county fair last year she was able to show in type. 

So this blog is going to be all about her and her weight loss program she is on.

As you may know, we went to a show last weekend. When there we weighed Willow before her turn on the table. She weighed an astonished 2 1/2 pounds overweight!! I was completely shocked! Now this is also because she was being fed a lot when we thought she was preggo. Whenever I am at shows and looking at other ND's it is so easy to tell that Willow is almost three times the size of a regular ND. And it just breaks my heart to see her bigger than them. I want her to be average size. 

So here are a few pictures of Willow when she was fat. (Now I just started Willow on this so she is still pretty chunky.)





This was at county fair and Willow was actually pretty good size, because she went into the type class and did great!




Here is another one of Willow, either a while before or after fair. She is still pretty good looking in this pic, although it is very easy to tell that she is too big for a ND. 

Okay so after the show last Saturday I knew it was time for Willow to go on the " no pellets diet" And I was amazed today when I picked Willow up! I can actually fit my hands around her stomach a whole lot more! And I can see her chin, she has a dewlap and it NEEDS to go away. She doesn't get DQd for it though, I think mostly it is justreally extra skin and fur and well you know. So I am very proud of Willow, she has been doing such a great job eating only hay and a small amount of pellets like once every couple of days. I would like to say she has only been on this diet for FOUR days and the results are already incredible! I will be doing this with my other doe Autumn as well because she is on the plump side as well. 

I will be posting more pictures of Willow's progress.

Amanda and Willow


----------



## BSAR (Mar 12, 2008)

Come on! Show some love. BUMP BUMP BUMPinkbouce::hello:anyone:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 13, 2008)

Great idea for this blog... I was thinking of making one for the rabbitry, but since I already have Sippi's and Magic's I just figured naw...

But fur/skin under the chin is a dewlap . 

Emily


----------



## FallingStar (Mar 13, 2008)

This is a really good idea for a blog for Wii! 


Go Go Wii!!

inkbouce:inkelepht::bouquet:

We are all cheering for you! I hope Wii looses the weight she needs to! 

Love,

FSR Buns and Moi!


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 13, 2008)

I had a similar problem with my Wildfire. She was a mini rex and when she went to the vet to get spayed, she was about 2.5 pounds over weight. I was shocked as well, because I thought she was okay, but she was getting fed too much from having babies and such as well.

I moved her to a 12% protien pellet (with the proper time transition to not upset her tummy) and at the same time I started measuring her food so I could start restricting her pellets. I slowly cut her down to a bit under 1/4 a cup food a day. I also upped her hay and veggies.

The vet told me to take it slow with weight loss. If a rabbit loses weight too fast, it can cause big problems with their liver. Because of the way rabbits metabolise fat, it can cause fatty liver disease if they lose weight too quickly.

Make sure your little girl is not losing weight too quickly. Weigh her once a week or more to track her progress. You don't want her to lose much more than 1/2 pound a month.

I think your doing a great job by getting her on a diet. Just monitor her to make sure she's not losing too quickly. You could also try giving her a variety of hay, more leafy greens and a controled low protien pellet ration.

--Dawn


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm wondering if she might not have the dwarfing gene also. I think the odds are 1 in 4 that Netherland Dwarves will not have the dwarfing gene - therefore they will be larger. I know my two were "non-show" quality because they were "BUB"s (Big Ugly Bucks)....and you can have BUDs too (big ugly does). This is not to say that the rabbit is big and ugly - it is "slang" for the fact the rabbit doesn't have the dwarfing gene....at least according to the breeder I bought my Nethies from.

So I'm not really upset that Tio is larger than show size Netherlands....'cause he doesn't have the genes to be a dwarf!

Peg


----------



## pamnock (Mar 13, 2008)

I agree with Peg - It may not be healthy for Willow to lose 1/2 of her body weightand be starved to show weight. She looks like she has a larger, longer body type that is not meant to be 2 1/2 lbs. (Although she certainly does need to slim down a little.)

I judged a fair show last year where a few of the emaciated rabbits were owned by the same exhibitor. I questioned the mother about the rabbits, and she said that the judge had told them the year before that the rabbits were too heavy. The rabbits were so overweight that they had to be starved to get them down to a showable weight range - however, they were nothing but skin and bones! A rabbit that is too thin will not place well, and some rabbits do not have the bone structure to fit within the weight range for their breed.

When dieting - changes should be make slowly, and pellets should not be completely removed from the diet because they provide very important nutrients.

At therate she is loosing weight, important minerals are being drained from her body, and she is also prone to electrolyte imbalance that could result in a heart attack. Liver damage or other organ failure is also possible as her body gears down into starvation mode in an attempt to conserve calories. 

Please stop starving her - fast weight loss in just as dangerous in rabbits as it is in humans.

http://www.geocities.com/pamnock/RabbitWeight.pdf

Pam


----------



## polly (Mar 13, 2008)

From the pics she is quite a big doe. I have 2 does like that (big ugly does) and I would agree in the first pic she is way overweight but in the second pic she looks not to bad Still a bit on the chunky side as you can see the fat sitting round her shoulders

You won't be able to get rid of her dewlap completely once its there its there!

I wouldn't take all her pellets off her just limit them and feed a lot of hay. 

When a doe has too much fat she won't conceive anyway as the fat lays down in the body around the ovaries and other ladies bits which seems to cause problems (Just cause I know you mated her but it was unsuccessful!) 



This is a pic of Mrs Opi she is a BUD she doesn't have any excess fat but she is a big doe roughly twice the weight of my show buck!! But you can see no real bulgy bits thats what I would aim for with Willow.


----------



## BSAR (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for all your advice. I would like to say I am not starving her. I was giving her like 1/4 a cup of pellets once a day and it did nothing, if she has pellets and hay she won't even touch most of the hay. Thanks aurora I will make sure that she loses the weight slowly. I think right now her body is just shrinking a bit because she seems to be the same weight.

I have been giving Willow a little bit of pellets once a day every other day at least. I haven't been giving her many greens but I will start to soon, the wheather is yucky here so I can' t giver her any wet grass.

And actually she had a bit of a dewlap when i got her and then it went away. ( as seen in picture number 2. And like i said before, it is mostly just extra skin and fat from being to fat.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 13, 2008)

Pam, she's not being starved, don't worry . She has unlimited access to grass hay, and she gets pellets every few days (not much) and she has had grass and veggies also. Plus she gets exercise too, so yeah. And yes we'll make sure she doesn't loose weight too fast  

Emily


----------



## pamnock (Mar 13, 2008)

The original post stated that she was on a "no pellet diet" and that she had lost an incredible amount of weight in just 4 days. Not healthy. Her pellets should be slowly cut back, but some are required so she's receiving the proper nutrients.

Pam


----------



## BSAR (Mar 14, 2008)

I had been slowly cutting her back. She has been getting less and less pellets over the past month since we found out she wasn't preggo we cut her back to like 1/4 of pellets twice a day and then every now and then she would get it only once a day and then it was like for a few days and then a week and then we cut her all the way. But I also said that she gets some pellets once a day every other day or so. I am going to be giving her a bit more now. Also she hasn't lost weight i don't think, i think mostly right now she just has shrunk a bit, she still feels the same weight. And I will make sure that she is losing weight healthier from now on.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 14, 2008)

*BSAR wrote: *


> I had been slowly cutting her back. She has been getting less and less pellets over the past month since we found out she wasn't preggo we cut her back to like 1/4 of pellets twice a day and then every now and then she would get it only once a day and then it was like for a few days and then a week and then we cut her all the way. But I also said that she gets some pellets once a day every other day or so. I am going to be giving her a bit more now. Also she hasn't lost weight i don't think, i think mostly right now she just has shrunk a bit, she still feels the same weight. And I will make sure that she is losing weight healthier from now on.



But the point is you never said she is eating hay You have to state that, otherwise people think you aren't feeding her anything. You just were saying her situation. So you need to say that you're feeding her hay 

Emily


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 14, 2008)

Amanda actually did say that she was eating hay in the first post....she said, "So I am very proud of Willow, she has been doing such a great job eating only hay and a small amount of pellets like once every couple of days."

My concern is for Willow's metabolism since she isn't getting some pellets every day. Let me give you an example....there are a ton of weight loss diets out there for humans - and many of them have you eating either tiny amounts of food or fluids only or whatever.

But it is my understanding that the body needs "x" amount of food on a daily basis to keep the metabolism in order. If I were to eat 1800 calories one day and then 1200 calories the next day...my body would be fluctuating up and down trying to handle everything. THerefore - the best thing to do would be to consistently have a set amount every day - the same calorie amount. If 1200 calories was too low (which it would be for me) - then I'd try for 1500 calories. But the idea is....the same amount every day.

By giving Willow pellets every other day or every third or fourth day...basically, you're screwing up her metabolism I went and read on two or three websites about helping rabbits lose weight and all of them seemed to say to drop her pellets SLOWLY and to drop the weight slowly. If it was my rabbit - I wouldn't want a loss of more than maybe an ounce or two a week at most - because you risk damaging the kidneys.

In fact, when Saphira didn't eat for a week and dropped a lot of weight - I had to be very careful that her cecum wasn't damaged and we had to make sure she didn't have too much but that she also ate enough.

I agree that Willow probably should lose some weight....but the "no pellet" diet just is not what I normally read as being recommended by the experts.

Anyway - best of luck to y'all and Willow. But I did understand even from the first post that she was getting hay.

Peg


----------



## Ivory (Mar 14, 2008)

Honestly? She may need to slim down a little, but I'd be very cautious to make her lose weight down to show weight. She reminds me of Erik- he doesn't have the "dwarfing" gene. He looks like a Netherland Dwarf, but is probably about four pounds. Granted, he *is* slightly chunky and could probably stand to be slightly slimmer, but he's still at a pretty good weight range. If I pushed him to be two pounds he'd be only skin and bones.

He can never be shown, obviously, but he is a good weight for his natural body size.

The SAFE rate of weight loss is .5 pounds a month if not slightly less. Trust me, you don't feel like dealing with fatty liver disease.

Erik at one point was about 5.9 pounds as opposed to his current 4.4. He was 4.2 a couple of months sooner. This was in July that I noticed he had gotten fat. It wasn't until November that he was 4.4-4.6, and even then I was slightly worried that he had lost weight too quickly.

I didn't cut back drastically on his pellets. As a matter of fact at first I didn't cut back at all. I just added greens to his diet, with the same amount of pellets (1/2 of a cup. Yes, too much.) At the end of the month I increased the greens a bit and decreased the pellets to 1/3 of a cup. Two weeks later he was at 1/4 of a cup, a small amount of alfalfa hay, and the same amount of greens. Now, he is at 1/6 of a cup, lots of greens, and a handful of alfalfa every other day. However he probably gets more pellets than that as Ivory (an eight-nine-pounder) gets a little over 1/4 of a cup, and he probably eats some of hers. Likewise she tends to hog his greens unless he does.)


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 14, 2008)

OMG! I can't even imagine taking away my bunnies' pellets! They generally don't eat a ton of them but they eat them.

Tony is going to be weighed soon and if he's too heavy, we'll evaluate his build. He's not going to do well on a show table over his teeth anyhow, so if he's not built to be 10 lbs or under - (I think he is under that but it's close) we'll live. He's healthy and happy. If it's only like 1/2 pound he needs to lose - he probably could, but I would try excercise and cutting back on his pellets first. 

We have a code of ethics in my household. We quit showing sheep with friends because of how they did things.... putting bleach in their water to keep them from drinking on show days...... stuff like that doesn't float with me.


----------



## BSAR (Mar 16, 2008)

Yes I did say that I am giving Willow hay. And it is kinda obvious that I would, I wouldn't not feed her. 

I didn't know that feeding her pellets every other day would screw up her metabolism. Now I have heard in books and from other people that you can do a 'no pellets' diet. And some bunnies on this forum as I have found don't get any pellets. I can't remember who but there are some people on here that do that.

You need to try and understand that even if Ifeed Willow like a handful of pellets twice a day she won't touch her hay. I can try however do feed her a little more than a handful of pellets once a day so that she can lose the weight slowly but she probably wont lose much. Because we are doing that with one of our bucks and he has only lost half a pound, but that has been over a month or so, so yeah. And he is back down at show wieght. 

I will start feeding Willow just over a handful of pellets once a day so that she can lose the weight slowly.She CAN get back down that show weight because she has gotten down a bit before and was able to show. But actually I think that her old owners just thought she was to fat because of her size, so when I got her she was the ok weight. I am still going to show willow in type but until she drops back down, which may take until county fair, I am just going to show her in any pet shows and I will weight her at those shows.

The scale that I have is for humans and is not accurate at all. So we need to get one like they have at shows. 

Thanks for all of your advice. I will let you know how Willow continues to do. Thanks for helping me so she wouldnt get sick:goodjob

Amanda


----------



## Leaf (Mar 16, 2008)

This gave me pause for a minute:


> So I am very proud of Willow, she has been doing such a great job eating only hay and a small amount of pellets like once every couple of days.


Anyhow, I do suggest looking at Pam's obesity article. It has a lot of great information in it.

I'd also consider possibly vetting her once weight does begin to steadily drop just to make sure everything goes well and the transition is a healthy one. Ibimi (the dutch in Pam's article) has had a lot of trouble with her liver due to her weight and previous diet/care she received. My vet has had to interviene several times in order to keep her comfortable and healthy.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 18, 2008)

*BSAR wrote: *


> Yes I did say that I am giving Willow hay. And it is kinda obvious that I would, I wouldn't not feed her.
> 
> I didn't know that feeding her pellets every other day would screw up her metabolism. Now I have heard in books and from other people that you can do a 'no pellets' diet. And some bunnies on this forum as I have found don't get any pellets. I can't remember who but there are some people on here that do that.
> 
> ...



Mandi, Bruce isn't back down to showeight , he's still 8 ounces overweight...and Willow is only getting a small amount of pellets 1x a day, just like Bruce. We give them enough pellets to cover the bottom of their food dishes; along with this, they also get unlimited hay and fresh water, plus veggies, fruits and grass every other day  

Emily


----------



## Becca (Mar 20, 2008)

_In the first picture right at the top she looks a little bit like Nibbles._

_Keep up the good work Willow._



_Oops I just noticed I have italics on sorry!_


----------



## DozyDoris (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi there, my Doris has just started a bunny diet as she was a bit too podgy to get a bunny boyfriend! 

I'm lucky as she eats anything I seem to give her and have just started her onl Timothys grass/hay and she is woofing it down which is great, I've cut her Excel down but still give her it twice a day, just about half the amout each time that I was giving her and the same with greens. Tracy who's here somewhere and volunteers with the RSPCA gave me good advice and said slow weight loss is the best. I posted a little pic of her in my scales! She fills the bowl and is over 7lb! Oops!!


----------



## BSAR (Mar 22, 2008)

Well I just thought that I would update Willow. She hasn't seemed to get any skinner/lighter since last week so that is a good sign which means she is losing the weight slowly. I have been giving her pellets once a day. Just enough to cover the bottom of her bowl and then a little be more. She also gets hay and grass twice a day. As well as some other fruits and treats every so often. She has been on this for almost two weeks now and I haven't weighed her because we don't have a good scale. I will try and weigh her today and see what the scale says.


----------



## BSAR (Mar 22, 2008)

I have somthing to add. We feed our rabbits a 16% (i think) type of pellets and all. We get it from dells, does dells sell any other lower percentage like 12% pellets. Is 12% pellets better to feed bunnies?


----------



## DozyDoris (Mar 22, 2008)

I don't know if the sell it in the USA but the bestest bunny food here is Supreme Science Selective, I've been using it with my last bunny and this one and it is highly recommended by most bunny people/charities. Hope this helps x


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 22, 2008)

I feed my guys a 12% pellet, as none of them are breeding. I would do a gradual transistion from the 16% to the 12% for those bunnies struggling with weight. 

--Dawn


----------



## BSAR (Mar 23, 2008)

I don't know where to get 12% pellets. The only type that dels sell is 16% i think.


----------



## BSAR (Apr 5, 2008)

Ok since I haven't updated this in a while I thought I would do so. 

Willow has been doing very good on her diet, I can tell thatshe likes hay more now because she will usually eat some pellets and save the rest for later and go on eating her hay. She is still getting pellets once a day and a small amount of them. I weighed her quite a while ago and she had lost half a pound. It has been almost a month now since she was on the "hardly any pellet diet" and she has probably lost around 1lb already. I think mostly so far she has just lost some of the fat she was carrying. At youth fair I have her entered in pet so I can be sure she won't get dq'd. I will weigh her there so it can be accuarate and I hope the results are good. I have been making sure that she hasn't lost to much weight too quickly and it has been going good.

I have one question/concern though, whenever I put my hand in her cage now she charges at me. I was wondering if it was because of this diet because she didn't do it before. I am thinking it is just some food aggression or something. She is getting fed plenty so I know she isn't starving and doing that because she was hungry. 

If you have any ideas why she would be doing that, please let me know. I will get some new pics up later.


----------



## BSAR (Apr 6, 2008)

Well when we went out to give the buns their salad we forgot to take the camera but tomorrow I will take many pics of Willow! :biggrin2:


----------



## BSAR (Jun 3, 2008)

Ok. I have not updated this in forever. 

I am still give Willow as well as Bruce and Autumn a small handful of pellets once a day. They get unlimited hay and usually grass twice a day. It is starting to get nicer here so they are getting out more and for longer. 

On Friday we took out the buns and Willow got to run around under the tree while we swang. She ran a lot and did binkies for the first time!!! She was having a lot of fun. Autumn got to run around in the front yard a bit on Saturday. Since that was her first time out there, she didn't do much but she did run quite a bit. 

At youth fair I believe I weighed Willow. Let me just go check.......

Ok. The last date we recorded her weight was on April 19th. And she was 4lbs. Before that she was around 4 and half. So she has lost qute a bit of weight. I don't have a good scale to weigh her on, but my guess is she is just under 4 lbs.

Autumn and Bruce haven't been losing the weight as good. Any suggestions? Autumn doesn't need to lose much. Bruce needs to lose around 1 lb.


Edit: Here are some pics of Willow fromlastMonday!




She has such a sweet face!!

That is all we have uploadedMore pics when I am able to use my mom's camera!


----------



## lilangelhotots (Jun 3, 2008)

Awe she is too cute! It does look like she's lost some weight.Great job! I know she's a lot happier too.


----------



## BSAR (Jun 3, 2008)

Here are the other pics:




Muchin on some grass.




Looking away...

Enjoy


----------



## BSAR (Jun 17, 2008)

The past few days have been really nice and the bunnies have got to come out and play. Yesterday we had them all out and every time they come out Willow always gets free run under the tree. We swing while watching her and the other bunnies play. 

Willow just loves it under there! She binkies and runs and has so much fun! I can tell that she has lost a lot of weight. Around 2 or so pounds which is what she needed to lose. I am going to continue letting her run a lot so she can keep the pounds off and to make sure she has lost that much. We took pics the other day so as soon I as get them uploaded to photobucket I will post them on here!


----------



## BSAR (Jun 17, 2008)

Ok here are the pics!!




Willow cleaning herself!




Playin under the tree.




Wanting out of the play pen.




Cute!




PO'd little girl!




Trying to climb the tree.

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 17, 2008)

Willow looks really good. She's very cute.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## FallingStar (Jun 17, 2008)

I've seen Willow in RL before and she has really lost some weight. And she looks so good too. I'm glad to see her happy! :biggrin2:She's so adorable!


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 17, 2008)

Willow is so pretty! I'm naughty as I like chubby animals, I'd have a hard time making her lose weight .

More pictures pllleeeeaaaseeee?!


----------



## BSAR (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks! I don't know when I will be able to get more pictures. I will try today as it will probably be the last day since my mom is taking the camera to Vegas with her on Sat and she won't be back until late Wednesda night. So I will ask her if I can get the camera to take more pics of all the buns!!


----------



## BSAR (Jun 18, 2008)

We just got back from cleaning the buns cages, letting them exercise and also cleaning the sheep's stall. So we took tons of pictures of the buns! We even made them a wonderful salad and took photos of them chowing down and digging in! So I will have those photos of Willow and the buns chowing down up within 30 minutes! :biggrin2:


----------



## BSAR (Jun 18, 2008)

Okay here are the pics!! (Not all are just of Willow, some are the other buns as well! I will also update Autumn's blog.)




Willow in the grass.




Ray diggin.




Savannah.




Willow again!




Me and Willow, she is a bit squished, lol.




Autumn in timeout (story on her blog)

More coming!


----------



## BSAR (Jun 18, 2008)

Magic. I didn't get any good ones of him today for some reason.




Willow resting after I cut her toenails. 

She freaked out and jumped out of my arms as I cut one nail. She then hid under Lily and Sippi's cage and when I finally got her I noticed the nail was bleeding. We put flour on it and it was better.




Bruce eating hay in his litter box.




Lily.




Willow was mad!

More are coming!!


----------



## BSAR (Jun 18, 2008)

Willow




Willow eating her grass.

Okay not for the salad complete with veggies and fruits!









Willow eatin her salad.




Bruce eating his salad.




Savvy eating hers.




Sippi loves it!




Magic.




Ray making sure it is edible!




Autumn piggin out!




Bruce is really digging in!!


Thats it! Enjoy and leave comments!! :biggrin2:


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 18, 2008)

Yay lots of pics to look at :weee::clapping:

I love Willow, I think she's my favourite of your rabbits. In the pic where you are holding her, haha, she does look really squished up :tongue. How's her toenail now?

Autum is also really beautiful, what do you call her colouring? I'm gonna go look for her blog now to read the story about her being put in time out. Can't imagine what such a cute innocent looking bun could do to need to go in time out haha.


----------



## BSAR (Jun 18, 2008)

NZmini, thanks! I haven't updated Autumn's blog yet. I will after I do the sheep! lol.

Autumn is a fawn color. She is a doll, my baby! lol. Willow's toenail is much better now. She was cleaning it after it happened, lucky her, she didn't have to have the others clipped. She will get it done tomorrow though.


----------



## BSAR (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi dis is Willow here. Me momma said I culds update me blog dis time. So firstly I wuld like to say that I am sorry my momma is furgetful and she is so very sorry thadt hers dids not updates me blog when her said her wuld. She must haves furgots. N e way. I am here to update and add piccys since then. So here we go. 

The first ones are from some times ago, and den when I gets to the ones of today I will tell you otay? Otay.




Otay I is not sure if dis one is already on here, but who cares. It is just more cuteness of me!




Here is I, flirting with Bruce.




Here is I again flirting with Bruce. 

Now girls, I gots a story about flirtin. When you wants a guy bunny to pays attention to YOU. All ya do is ignore him, thats the way I do it. Then you act like ya ain't seen him there, suddenly ya turn and ya be all like " Oh yeh dere sexy boy!" Then ya start firtin wis him nose to nose, eye to eye. Yah get me tail?

N e ways,more pics:




Ahem, just my purdy self.

OTAY NOW HERE IS THE PICS OF TODAY THAT I KNOW YOU HAVE BINS DYING TO GETS TOO!!! 




The auntie Emi, was uhm, her did something screwy with the clicky thing and it made me look at blue and well fat.




Otay, dese are after momma fixed the clicky thing. So hey are better, ans don't makes me look fat.




I was looking at that big slice in the earth, dere was some piper thing, moma called it, in dere tooked power to our big hutch.




Studying the slice some more. Just wish I could have gotten a close up like Sippie and Madgic did.




Momma holding me all squishy like. Does it make me look fat? Please be truful...




Me in me box, trying to see Bruce's bun butt some more. Hehe.

And the last one of me in me box again:




See?! Bruce saw me trying to firt wis him! It really works girls, Tries is out, you won't be sorry.Hehe.

Well I gots to go to bed now, I hope you injoy the blog as much as I did in writing it!

Love all~~~Willow


----------



## Leaf (Jul 13, 2008)

Willow, you are a doll!


----------



## BSAR (Jul 13, 2008)

Wy sank you Leaf! I know I am a doll! Hehe.


----------



## BSAR (Jul 22, 2008)

Helloe!! Its Willow!! Me mommy is letting me update my blog again! 

Firsts I wants to let you all know that my weight losing is going pretty well and next week I will find out how much I weigh and see how good I do at county fair. I really hope I do well. I have losts lots of weights and I am pretty sures I am pretty enufs.... So n e way here is the pics of me.




Here is me from the oder day...




Here is I be mean to Sippi.




And my mommies were trying to type me out the oder day but I no liked it so dis is how good I posed. OH well! 

I will gets more up soon. Me mommie is gots to work on Savvies blog too.


----------



## BSAR (Jul 22, 2008)

Otay here are some pics of me from esterday:




Me tryin to see where Bruce was.




Me relaxing.




Me hiding from the warm sun.




Me and Brucey

Okay I think these are from today but maybe from esterday oh well at least they are of me!




Cute me!!




Hi!!!

Well dats it! I will get more up soon! And next week you will have piccys from fair!!


----------



## BSAR (Jul 28, 2008)

Well fair starts in like two days! I am siked! I can't believe fair is already here, I don't feel ready this year for some reason. Anyway, tomorrow is the ultimate test to see how much Willow weighs! I am hoping and praying that she is good to go! My sister and I will have a post up tomorrow night about hauling them in, complete with loads of photos and some vids! But until then enjoy these ever so darling photos of Willow!




My neice, Katy, holding Willow. One of my favorite pics yet!




Willow sitting on the floor. 




We recently taught my neice and nephew(above) to carry the bunnies football style. Well my nephew Jack(in this picture holding Willow) can hold Willow in a football style hold with out her complaining. But I can't, she squirms and wiggles and gets up all close to me. So here is Jack showing off how he can do it but I can't.




Peeking under the bed.




Willow's first bunny butt pic! lol




Keeping clean when having fun.




Going black and white..........














Snooping.































Those are all I have so far! The others are also of her under the bed. So next pics will be of some fair!


----------



## BSAR (Nov 11, 2008)

Well I obviously didn't put any pics from fair but I just though I should put a before and after pic up of Willow.

Hehe. I will have to take one of Willow. I have a good before pic somewhere but not an after one. So I hopefully can get those up soon!


----------

